# Notebookkühlung



## fluessig (10. November 2003)

HI, ich suche einen Weg mein Notebook leiser zu kühlen. Kennt da jemand was wo man Zubehör kaufen kann. Das Problem mein Prozessorkühler ist viel zu laut. Ich habe einen Desktop Celeron 1,3 GHz in meinem Laptop.
Am liebsten hätte ich eine Heatpipe, wobei die mit dem Prozessor doch überfordert sein dürfte (wenns überhaupt eine gibt die reinpasst)

Achja ich hab ein Gericom Gerät Typ Webboy.


----------



## Johannes Postler (11. November 2003)

Soweit ich weiss, gibt es so eine Art Unterlage, in die Lüfter integriert sind.
Sie wird über USB (stromversorgung) an den Laptop angschlossen.
Habe so etwas aber noch nie in Betrieb gesehen und kann daher nicht sagen, wie laut das ist.
Gesehen bei Misco 

cu tirolausserfern


----------

